# ECA for MPA (KU)



## monster33 (Jan 28, 2018)

guys i got a question , some one who has knowledge of it kindly share.
there is a friend who has degree of Honors Economics and Masters in Public Administration from Karachi University.
Totalling upto 17 years of education.
Does anyone have an idea how will ECA be awarded for it? and how much points could be claimed for it in the immigration process.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It’s doubtful anyone on this site knows the answer. She will need to submit her education documents to WES to be equivalized to Canadian standards. Only then will she know how many points can be used in her application.


----------



## monster33 (Jan 28, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> It’s doubtful anyone on this site knows the answer. She will need to submit her education documents to WES to be equivalized to Canadian standards. Only then will she know how many points can be used in her application.



ty mate , response appreciated


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

monster33 said:


> guys i got a question , some one who has knowledge of it kindly share.
> there is a friend who has degree of Honors Economics and Masters in Public Administration from Karachi University.
> Totalling upto 17 years of education.
> Does anyone have an idea how will ECA be awarded for it? and how much points could be claimed for it in the immigration process.


First, a degree does not total 17 years of education.

Second, the Pakistani education system is nowhere near as good as the Canadian system so that will not be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree.


----------

